# Anti Tannins From Drift Wood



## Opywang (May 8, 2010)

Hi... I am trying to find out if there is a way to make a reverse tannis acid that the drift wood bleed out in the water that make it brown.

I heard they lower ph level, and I figure maby there is some kind of chimistery that might some how dilute the tannis acid, or maby there is a plant, or some kind of live animal that can get rid of it.

I already know how to get rid of it. I just don't want to boil it, or do any kind of painstalking work. 

I am only intresting in Chimistery, or natrual way to make the brown go away it is much appreaciate.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

If you are just trying to get rid of the tannins then WC's and you can run carbon


----------



## polywog (May 27, 2010)

I have a 29 gal. that looked like iced tea, after adding some Mopani driftwood. After adding Seachem Purigen in the filter, I used the 100ml that comes in its own bag, it was crystal clear in about 24 hours. Sure worked wonders for me. I have had this tank up and running for about 6 months now and have not gone without the Purigen to see if the discoloration will return yet.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

WCs and carbon for me. I don't do it anymore though, I decided I liked the tea-colored water! Though it sounds like you had fantastic results with Purigen. I'll definitely keep that in mind for making recommendations


----------



## polywog (May 27, 2010)

I was skeptical at first, but now a believer. I hear that certain fish actually prefer the tannins or the dark waters.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, if fish have evolved in tannin-saturated water, they prefer to live that way in the home aquarium too. But they certainly do just fine in regular water. Having a "black water" tank is pretty neat IMO. It creates a unique look to the system that most people aren't used to seeing.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well this thread has reminded me I need to throw some almond leaves in my tank


----------



## Opywang (May 8, 2010)

I don't use filter, and do u not mind me asking what is wc's and carbon?

My aquarium is filterless only thing it use is air pump that it.

My goal is to make it pretty natrual as possible with all kind of water bugs lots lot of logs, and plants... Right now it almost pitch black crystal clear not murky at all..

Now I want to know what is WC and Carbon.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

WC is water change and carbon is activated carbon used in filters


----------



## Opywang (May 8, 2010)

archer772 said:


> WC is water change and carbon is activated carbon used in filters


Thank you. I was hoping maby there is something alive that can reverse the tannis. anyway thanks.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

Opywang said:


> Thank you. I was hoping maby there is something alive that can reverse the tannis. anyway thanks.


*All i did with my driftwood was place it in a large bucket, poured boiling water in it and let it sit until water cools and dumped it. Did this 3 times and no more leeching. wasnt too pain stalking. 

Water is clear and I dont use carbon. It used to leech tannins, after soaking it stopped.*


----------



## ellyabillion (Feb 20, 2010)

As far as I'm aware, there isn't a plant or an animal or any biological mechanism to rid your water of tannins. Plants produce tannins as a way to avoid being eaten. Tannins taste bitter, and bugs don't like bitter things, just like humans, so a plant that produces lots of tannins has a better chance of survival. Also, as I recall, tannins are rather large molecules, making it difficult for biological systems to break them down.

I think using activated carbon and water changes are the way to go.


----------

